# Laser treatment for spider veins



## jillarmstrong (Oct 14, 2015)

What CPT code would you use for laser treatment of spider veins?  Thanks


----------



## CatchTheWind (Oct 19, 2015)

Since treatment of spider veins is cosmetic, you don't need a real CPT code.  We use a made-up one just like we do for other cosmetic services.


----------

